# Tipping at Marinas



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Recently we visited a marina and one of the marina employees helped with our lines so I gave him a tip. He took the money and didn't say thank you, just turned away and moved on to the next boat in our group.

I'm wondering if I gave too little. What is the recommended tip? There wasn't anything unusual about getting into the slip, all he did was secure two of our lines for us.


----------



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

Next time don't leave a tip


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, helping with two lines. I don't think so. Unlike the wait staff in the restaurant, they are paid by their employee. 

If they go above and beyond and super friendly, it may call for a tip. I would not be over thinking this. There are many reasons that he failed to say thank you. Whatever it is, it is NOT you. 

I have sailed with my captains, and watched many captain in the fuel dock etc. I have not seen anyone pays tips.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

I help folks tie up all the time at my dock and I've never been offered a tip. As one that is living aboard, we just help when needed. I never expect a tip either, just expect my transient neighbors to be polite and respect my home yard.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ardoin said:


> I help folks tie up all the time at my dock and I've never been offered a tip. As one that is living aboard, we just help when needed. I never expect a tip either, just expect my transient neighbors to be polite and respect my home yard.


Our neighbors help, too, at my own marina, as do we. In this case we were at another marina where I paid for a slip and one of the employees helped us.

I'm not stressing about it, just curious and thought I'd throw it out there while I waited for the Phils/Braves game to start. Seems to me it's akin to tipping someone who parks your car but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

There is the possibility that he/she was never tipped before and did not know what to say.

I have always worked around tipped employees and some of them even have to be trained to say thank you. Not that they are rude, just sometimes shy or unsure of themselves.

Then again...


----------



## TheSeaPenguin (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Rob. I think it is likely that the guy didn't know how to respond. The few times I have tipped people in situations where it wouldn't be normally expected (such as for non-delivery pizza that I was picking up 2 minutes before they closed) there wasn't really a response.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I sometimes dock for a day in a marina in town. It's very hard to get lines around their tall pilings, especially if I'm alone, so help is greatly appreciated. I usually give the guy $5 and he's very gracious in accepting it.


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## TheSeaPenguin (Sep 23, 2009)

224 said:


> Unfortunately of course the habit is now so entrenched in the United States that it is almost impossible to purge it from modern society. One of my great fears is, with American tourism, it will become a contagion to the rest of the civilised world.
> 
> When I travel in America I carry my own bags, I don't wish to be shown my room, I'm not interested in having my bed turned down, I'm capable of establishing how the television functions.
> 
> I also believe Americans tip the wrong people. You tip the surly, the discontent and the resentful when the real people in your lives who you should be tipping is someone like the cardiac surgeon who repairs your heart after you have willfully destroyed it with poor nutrition and other adverse health choices. This man you never tip. Rather you sue him because he may leave bruising.


While I agree that tipping can be overdone, it is a great way to reward good service and indicate that in the future you would like good service. Typically in America jobs that require tipping are paid _well_ below minimum wage (varies by state, but when it goes below we are talking maybe $3 an hour). This is a travesty all of its own, but not one many of use have the power to change. I tend to tip as a reward (either because they did well or I made things hard), or because I know the next time I come in I am going to get the best service ever.

That is the nice part.

(abusive language deleted)

"Obesity in Australia has been described as an "epidemic" with "increasing frequency." The Medical Journal of Australia found that obesity in Australia more than doubled in the two decades preceding 2003,[3] and the unprecedented rise in obesity has been compared to the same health crisis in America." (Obesity in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

I understand it is very much "in vogue" to ***** about the fat Americans... but really. Not only is your response not on topic it has about as much common decency as (more abusive language deleted)

If you want to talk about the politics of tipping medical professionals as it relates to medical care and the relation of medical care to double cheeseburgers... start a new topic.


----------



## messer999 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have never tipped at a gas dock, but I do tip the official "dock boys" that grab your lines and tie them to the pilings at private restaurant docks. I don't tip coming in, but I do upon leaving when the dock boys hold the boat steady for entry, loosen the lines and then cast us off. I treat them like car valets and give them a dollar or two.

P.S. And I take my doctor sailing! LOL


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

When cruising I usuallyt tip the dock boys/girls a dollar or two if they help me with lines, go fetch the ice, help with the water hose etc. Most are college kids working a summer job and not making much above minimum wage. If its an olderperson and thus probably a full time employee, I don't tip.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I tip if I've made it hard - like I had trouble getting this full-keel beast in the slip or there was heavy current - and they actually had to *pull* on the docklines, or when they're cheerful and ungrudging, and I ALWAYS tip the pumpout guys (ugh)! Basically, those few bucks won't make much difference to me, and they probably will make a difference to the folks on the receiving end who (rightly or not) are paid minimum or less. If I can't afford that little bit, I guess I'll have to rethink my priorities and not stay in a marina/eat out/whatever in the first place. I just remind myself, they're working, and I'm playing ...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The service in Australia was the worst of any country I've ever been to. As far as being paid a wage to do a job, the aussies would have to be the laziest cretins ever. Also the worst dock mates I've ever seen. An aussie getting off his fat ass to grab a dock line, you must be smoking something, mate!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

224 said:


> What a shame we are even discussing this topic.
> 
> I live in a country where tipping is uncommon, as it should be, and therefore in my circle of friends this topic would not exist.
> 
> ...


I spend a month each winter in Asia, usually the Island of Koh Samui. Much of it listening to Brits and Aussies complain about how Septic's are ruining the world with their tipping practices. Many of them big fat tattoo'd stinky shirtless bastards who also poke fun at us about our weight while scoffing down huge English breakfasts and smoking cigarettes. This is when I tip the most. It really enrages them when I over tip a breakfast waitress who lives on less than US$10 a day. 555

:hothead


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> The service in Australia was the worst of any country I've ever been to.


So interesting to see the different experiences.

I've been down under six times now and have never had a bad experience. On one trip I was "stuck" in Sydney for a day and got invited to sail on a 42' sloop from the harbour to Port Hacking. What a fantastic bunch of guys. They even hooked up with me two trips later to make sure my wife got out on their boat as well.

On a dive on the Great Barrier reef - the dive guy opened his home for me to stay in rather than having to catch an early bus to get to Port Douglas.

Just my personal experiences.

Rik


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm with ya Penguin....that post was pompous and arrogant. My response would just get me banned. You said it better than I could have.

I don't tip the dockhands for helping me tie up, but I do give them a thank you. Now, when they help tie me up, pump out my waste tank, clean the area around it and tidy up....I give the kid a $10 spot.....waste pump out is a free service from the marina....so cheerfully having to haul those heavy hoses down the dock, handling those nasty fittings, pumping out someone else's poo, then cleaning everything up....yeah, that's worthy of a tip.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> I tip if I've made it hard - like I had trouble getting this full-keel beast in the slip or there was heavy current - and they actually had to *pull* on the docklines, or when they're cheerful and ungrudging, and I ALWAYS tip the pumpout guys (ugh)! Basically, those few bucks won't make much difference to me, and they probably will make a difference to the folks on the receiving end who (rightly or not) are paid minimum or less. If I can't afford that little bit, I guess I'll have to rethink my priorities and not stay in a marina/eat out/whatever in the first place. I just remind myself, they're working, and I'm playing ...


My thoughts exactly! Well said


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello Captains,

Totally uncalled for. Let's chill and go sailing. 

Peach on Earth


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

You have to admit this was a funny thread! I personally like to tip. Its a thank you for a job well done or a thank you for the help you provided. 

Hey Joediver pm me i want to ask you some questions about your boat.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

We sailors are steroetyped as cheap....so no tipping. I've never tipped at the gas dock or when getting a pump out. Never really thought about before.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

I try to follow local custom as much as possible. Where pay for performance is due I expect to pay. Depends on where, what, and the service given.

In other countries I try to stay with local custom. I look up the norm, and also ask locals what is customary. I would not think of pissing on their customs, and I sure as hell don't need anyone pissing on mine.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

OK. Wow. I asked about tipping in the Chesapeake and somehow the thread went global and mean spirited in some cases. My fault for not giving a specific geographic location. 

Thanks to those of you who answered my question.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*Tipping*

We usually tip a small amount at the fuel dock, but we usually get fuel at our club one and we know all the kids who work there.

When on our NE trips if someone helps us tie up we do show our gratitude.

Dave


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

224 said:


> One of my great fears is, with American tourism, it will become a contagion to the rest of the civilised world.


I sleep great wondering whether our government and governments in Europe will default on their debts and cause the world to spiral into financial ruin, or that fanatical religious regimes will fill the power vacuum after the Arab Spring and things of that nature. But I too have had countless sleepless nights worrying about insolent, gum chewing waitresses holding out their hands for a tip.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

DRF, you are of course right about this getting out of hand. My apologies for not being specific to YOUR question and instead reacting to other posters.

I do give gratuities where deserved. Definetely for pump outs, sometimes for fuel ( very good service by a dock hand), and when the kids working on the docks also do a good job. If they run for ice, etc. it definetely gets a tip. 

I think that your experience with the dockhand not sayiing "Thank You" was a matter of poor up bringing more than being surprised at being tipped. In some cases the people working the docks, in most cases young kids, the marina manager needs to give a customer service and manners lesson as part of the introduction to the dock.

Bottom line: Do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

No, I don't believe tipping is common on the Chesapeake, but I have noticed it in Jersey.

Yes I tip for dinner.

But I'm in full agreement with 224. The situation is out of contol.

I used to own a service company. I paid workers what they were worth (average tenure was nearly 10 years) and I made it clear that they were NOT permitted to accept tips. If a customer went out of his way to compliment the work of a certain person, I certainly wieghed that when adjusting compensation, which I did several times per year. Would my worker give better service to a person that bribed him with a tip? Would he do him a "favor" that would not be in the best interersts of our business? Would the focus on those tasks that generate tips rather than their full range of responcibilities? It's bad enough we place salesmen on commision. My inside salesmen were not commisioned; only those I could not watch.

And what's with percentage-based tipping? My dinner bill is likely 4x my bill at a lunch place, though the service may be equal. Would you tip a line handler at a 4-star place differently? Nonsense.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I belong to a club that asks for a fully voluntary contribution to an end of season pool for the staff. I think that is a great way to handle it and definitely contribute. Too often, I just don't have the right denominations for an appropriate tip in the moment. I wish my marina did the same.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I belong to a club that asks for a fully voluntary contribution to an end of season pool for the staff. I think that is a great way to handle it and definitely contribute. Too often, I just don't have the right denominations for an appropriate tip in the moment. I wish my marina did the same.


But who does the tip go to? Is the office staff included in the tip pool? Why not? How about the guy who dumps trash or mows grass? What are they each paid?

It might as well just be a part of the annual fee. It is only to make YOU feel magnanimous and saves the marina some money. That's how I see it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, OK, OK ...... now I need to be careful here cos as most of you know I'm Australian so I'm hoping to avoid cries of bias.

But ... 

Penguin really, you must know damn well that was uncalled for. I mean really, not on at all. Maybe you need to chill somewhat. Had 224 called you a fat American then you might have had a case but he fell somewhat short of that. 

224 ... well as for you , please, get off the grass. I'm not sure which Australia you live in but if tipping plays no part in you life then FFS I'd hate to be the waiters at the restaurants you frequent. 

Couple of things in general ... In the Australia that I live in tipping is very much part of daily life though not to the same scale as in the US. It is common practice to tip waiters and considered pretty reasonable to throw a few bucks at taxi drivers and the like if they do more than just steer the cab. In my case I most certainly tip home delivery people and while I doubt I'd tip a marina employee for grabbing a line, I would sling them some dosh for helping out in other ways. There is a major difference in my eyes between a fellow boater grabbing a line as a favour and a young lad on probably minimum wage giving you a hand. That said, from what I know, minimum wage if Oz is more generous than in the US. Here waiters do not just work for tips, they get a wage (albeit not generous) as well.

I might also add that the Penguin's quote re obesity levels in Australia is all to true and it sure as hell saddens me to admit it. Certainly it is considered fair game to blame the Evil Empire for all that ails us and I am one who is more than critical of many aspects of what is often seen as the American way of life. Reality is however that cultures like Australia who seem hell bent on embracing many of the worst aspects of the US do so by their own choice and if we choose to embrace overly fatty junk food and sugary syrup drinks then obesity is the inevitable result. Oh yes and we were drinking way to much beer well before you lot made it to Numero Uno so we cannot sheet all the blame onto Ronald and Coca Cola. 

Anywho you lot .. time to cool this thread down or at best it will be punted to Off Topic.

Have a Nice Day



TD

ps - what happens in e.g. NYC and California may well be different to other parts of the US that don't see as many tourists. Maybe.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

I worked as a dock boy when I was much younger. I always remembered the boats that gave me something. Sometimes that was a beer. I make a point of giving $5 every time I pump out or fuel up. They will remember you. There was a traffic jam at the dock this afternoon when we came back w/ half a dozen boats waiting and the dock master pointed to me and said your next. For the price of 2 cups of coffee everybodys happy.
Jim


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

pdqaltair said:


> But who does the tip go to? Is the office staff included in the tip pool? Why not? How about the guy who dumps trash or mows grass? What are they each paid?
> 
> It might as well just be a part of the annual fee. It is only to make YOU feel magnanimous and saves the marina some money. That's how I see it.


I disagree. First, at the club that does this, everyone but management participates and it is distributed as a holiday gift. Honestly, I do not know how it is divided but I've been thanked by those I hoped to recognize for the year's service. However, your contribution is voluntary and a reasonable member would contribute based upon their satisfaction and amount of usage. That is variable and can not be summed into the annual fee the same for all.

Edit: as I said earlier, this also keeps from having to have the right tip on hand and avoids the question that started this thread entirely. Nothing is expected at each interaction.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*Who me?*

I DON'T TIP except for exceptional service. Doing the job you were hired for doesn't deserve a tip. I've never received a tip for ANYTHING and I've done a whale of a lot more than the minimum in all cases.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Never felt any occasion to tip at the marina,s I visit round East Coast Ireland, unless its in the restaurant.
I generally put any change into the life boat box as the service is run by volunteer's here and in the UK.
Safe sailing


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Edit: as I said earlier, this also keeps from having to have the right tip on hand and avoids the question that started this thread entirely. Nothing is expected at each interaction.


I certainly agree about the awkwardness factor. I don't keep my wallet in my pocket when sailing and I would prefer to tip wit h a slime an kind words. Tipping or not, for most of us, is not about the money.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*You bribed an employee to do something wrong and ...*



jimrafford said:


> There was a traffic jam at the dock this afternoon when we came back w/ half a dozen boats waiting and the dock master pointed to me and said your next. For the price of 2 cups of coffee everybodys happy.
> Jim


... you cut in line. Shame on you and shame on you for being proud of it. I would have thought you learned better in kindergarden. We're not impressed.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> Recently we visited a marina and one of the marina employees helped with our lines so I gave him a tip. He took the money and didn't say thank you, just turned away and moved on to the next boat in our group.
> 
> I'm wondering if I gave too little. What is the recommended tip? There wasn't anything unusual about getting into the slip, all he did was secure two of our lines for us.


Donna:

I'm with the response that said he just felt uncomfortable because this was pretty out of the ordinary. In your position I would not tip again.

Tipping is a funny thing in different cultures (as we've seen from all the responses!) We Americans tend to fret over it more than others.

The only time I was on the receiving end was when I was a teenager in 1970. Some of the local professional football team were moving into suburban apartments. Where I lived, in Buffalo NY, racial groups were a lot more segregated back then, and it was unusual to have black families living where I did. So this tall black football player asked me to help him move a couch up the stairs, and I gladly did. This took all of five minutes. He tried giving me a ten bill and I was shocked. I felt like I had happily helped someone just because they needed assistance and was now being paid - I just didn't know how to react. It felt oddly demeaning. I refused it and insisted I was just being neighborly. He kept pushing it on me and I just refused. This wasn't a huge deal. In retrospect I saw that he was trying to do the right thing for whatever culture he came from (black, urban, college, pro football player, in a new city, whatever) and it was just looking odd to me in my culture (white, help without being asked twice, friendly, neighborly, suburban, this is what you do for new people moving in, whatever). So I think I can understand a bit of what that dockhand may have felt.

Interesting side note. We became good neighbors with that guy, and my mom did some babysitting for him. QB for the Bills, OJ Simpson.

Carlos


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

We sail on the Chesapeake Bay and most of the marinas use college kids for summer help. They don't get paid much and rely on tips to make their next semister payment, save money for books, food, etc. Unless they totally ignore me I tip them. I figure I'm not only helping them but their Moms and Dads. Having two daughters that went to college I'm sensitive to the financial issues. If I can't throw a few bucks at a kid trying to better themselves then I had better stay home.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I guess I have three strikes against me in the tipping department: 1) I'm Canadian; 2) I'm a sailor; 3) I'm a teacher.

Ask anyone in the hospitality industry and they will tell you that teachers are about the worst tippers. (Also watch a servers face when the hostess seats a table full of women in their section.)

At the marina I don't buy gas, I haven't yet had to have any docking assistance. I do get pump outs though. I always have some fivers hidden in the cabin and will always tip for a pump out.

I should tip for haul out and launch too - I intend to start this year. I'm thinking a case of beer should do it.

My buddy (has a powerboat) gives the launch crew a box of Timbits (little doughnut things - cost a couple of bucks) each year. It's not much but they seem to appreciate it.


----------



## wise4 (Oct 26, 2010)

The fuel dock is full service (not self service like our landlocked stations) so of course I tip accordingly... My two teenage boys even have enough common curtesy to tip where appropriate... 

We don't overtip or tip just because someone puts a tip jar on a counter (ie Starbucks) ... 

When we travel outside the us, we tip (or not) according to the host countries culture and customs... 

There will always be those who are too cheap, ignorant or jaded to extend a tip... No worries.... Karma has a way of making things right....


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll usually throw a kid a couple of bucks, a five to the guy in the pump out boat who comes around our marina and I give the guys on the travel lift a case of beer if they treat my boat kindly (thankfully all have so far). 

I also say thank you. A tip is a small thing and being polite costs you nothing.

Just sayin,
Jim

Life is too short. Don't sweat the petty things, pet the sweaty things


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

calden said:


> QB for the Bills, OJ Simpson.
> 
> Carlos


OJ was a running back not a QB. Interesting story though.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

My marina tipping rule- I tip when the staff has gone above and beyond, or when they are doing a task I don't want to or can't do. ie, I don't tip when I get fuel, I do tip when I get a pump-out. I don't tip for line handling, unless it is gusty as hell, I've made three attempts and can't get on the wall, and my bacon is in danger. If a dock monkey can save me some embarassment and boat scratches, that is worth a tip.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems like we each have a preference and our arguments are designed to support it. Not probably going to be much mind shape on this topic. It was helpful to know there is little consistency on this topic.

As some have vilified tipping and it resultant gained favors, I have a curiosity. What if the marina posted an optional VIP upgrade service. For $10 per week, you get priority handling when there is a non VIP customer conflicting with your need for dock help, fueling, etc? After all, it's capitalism in each of the above mentioned places, not one size fits all communism.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

The great thing about tipping is that it is up to the person earning the tip to go above and beyond, and up to the tipper to decide how much.

UK/Euro/Aussie types get all hot and bothered about tipping, yet it's the perfect system. If your waitperson or bartender give you ****e service you give them a ****e tip. Yes, in many parts of the world they make more salary, so, IMHO that just means you have no retribution if the service sucks. YOU pay either way, as the business must have higher prices to make up for the higher salary.

And to those who get upset because the bartender goes back to the better tippers... Think about that next time you fly and first class gets seated, served, and exits the plane before you or the high roller at the casino gets a comp'd room when they just told you they where sold out, or a high end yacht club tells you that you can't rent a transient slip or mooring because you are not a member of another snooty yacht club  The list goes on...


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> It seems like we each have a preference and our arguments are designed to support it. Not probably going to be much mind shape on this topic. It was helpful to know there is little consistency on this topic.
> 
> As some have vilified tipping and it resultant gained favors, I have a curiosity. What if the marina posted an optional VIP upgrade service. For $10 per week, you get priority handling when there is a non VIP customer conflicting with your need for dock help, fueling, etc? After all, it's capitalism in each of the above mentioned places, not one size fits all communism.


Thank you
My point exactly and I would gladly get the vip upgrade. Every buisness has some kind of vip program that encourages you to do more buisness w/ them in exchange for preferencial treatment.
I learned that lesson after kindegarden.
Jim


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> It seems like we each have a preference and our arguments are designed to support it. Not probably going to be much mind shape on this topic. It was helpful to know there is little consistency on this topic.
> 
> As some have vilified tipping and it resultant gained favors, I have a curiosity. What if the marina posted an optional VIP upgrade service. For $10 per week, you get priority handling when there is a non VIP customer conflicting with your need for dock help, fueling, etc? After all, it's capitalism in each of the above mentioned places, not one size fits all communism.


That already exists to some degree at my marina.

There is no "VIP" program per se, however the big Sunseekers and those that have bigger slips (hence larger fees) seem to get preferential treatment. As an example: I needed to do some fibreglass work a couple of springs ago. I was given a spot between two of the sheds that enabled me to plug in to power etc. It worked out okay, but I was a slave to the weather. I was told that no work could be done in the empty shed because of liability etc. Sounded reasonable I thought.

Imagine my surprise when a couple of weeks later a large power cruiser is in the shed getting some fibreglass work done by her owner. I asked the boat's owner how he was able to work inside. He kind of shrugged and said something along the lines of, 'They owe me.'

So $ definitely has some kind of influence over the way we are treated.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I usually tip well in restaurants. We often split meals because we don't need the heavy calorie load of restaurant meals. So rather than stiff the waiter/waitress I leave a bigger tip. However it is also important to recognize the importance of stiffing too. I went to lunch with a banker once and he was buying. The service was so bad I insisted on leaving the tip, a nickel balanced on edge. Another time I left the waitress a little note that said " A tip. Find another job!" 

Our favorite restaurant had a waitress who was wonderful. We had coffee at our seats the moment we sat down. She handled the entire dining room by herself, yet you always felt like she was only waiting on you. We became good friends, and I know she made a lot more in tips than most people would have guessed. My step grand daughter is now waitressing at age 18. It is interesting to watch her progress, and it looks like she is going to do very well.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

sailpower said:


> OJ was a running back not a QB. Interesting story though.


Ha ha. I just showed off my interest in organized team sports! People ask if I'm going to watch the Super Bowl and I tell them "Nope, not interested in basketball."

Carlos


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

bljones said:


> My marina tipping rule- I tip when the staff has gone above and beyond, or when they are doing a task I don't want to or can't do. ie, I don't tip when I get fuel, I do tip when I get a pump-out. I don't tip for line handling, unless it is gusty as hell, I've made three attempts and can't get on the wall, and my bacon is in danger. If a dock monkey can save me some embarassment and boat scratches, that is worth a tip.


perfect IMHO


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Tipping is good. But,

1. I have never tipped my neighbors at the home port when they throw me a dock line.
2. I have never tipped the manager/owner of the restaurant who came out to catch my bowline when we pull in for dinner at his restaurant. I DID say MANY thank you and tipped the wait staff heavily instead.

I hope this is all good and not insult anyone. I would be insulted if any of my client or patients tips me.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

jimrafford said:


> Thank you
> My point exactly and I would gladly get the vip upgrade. Every buisness has some kind of vip program that encourages you to do more buisness w/ them in exchange for preferencial treatment.
> I learned that lesson after kindegarden.
> Jim


No, you don't get it. The difference is that you had an "agreement" with the dock keeper not the company. Additionally, the other people in line where not aware of the game you were playing.

First class is payment for improved service. Everyone knows that and has the opportunity. They make an informed choice.

The high roller is an idiot. I'll not swing at that.

As for the other programs, they are not "secret."

Basically, I believe tipping for preferential treatment is childish behavior, pretending you are an exception to the world. It insults the adults around you. But your eyes are closed.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I also believe Americans tip the wrong people. "
224's got a point. We should give the wait staff a decent wage, and pay all elected officials two dollars a day, less room and board, and let THEM survive on tips.
Oh, wait a minute, they already get payola don't they?

nevermind.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It is no secret that some people pay for the VIP treatment and some don't. At least not a secret in America. The beauty is, it is an option for all.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh I do get it and my eyes are wide open. 
Bottom line. It's no secret special treatment can be bought. I didn't invent it and I think it's been that way since before the Romans. 
You may not like it but that's the world we live in. I will agree the fat cat in the casino is an idiot but we live in a free society and he can do what he choses with his money and pleanty of people will be there to help him spend it.
You obviously have an issue w/ people of more means than you. I would suggest some higher education and get a better job. 
Beyond that I don't think I can be of much assistance to you and don't care to waist time debating w/ you the way things are.
As far as childish behavior is concerned.
Pull my finger!
Jim


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

RobGallagher said:


> UK/Euro/Aussie types get all hot and bothered about tipping,


Cannot speak for the British nor European but as for Australians .... no we don't. Well not all of us anyway. That is why I was blown away by 224s nonsense.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

If you never received a free drink from the bar. You might be a bad tipper.
If you always have to wait to be seated. You might be a bad tipper.
If the staff at your marina doesn't know you. You might be a bad tipper.
If a friend takes you to his yacht club and no one knows him. He might be a bad tipper.
If you don't understand how tipping works. You might be a bad tipper.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I grew up in the service industry in Las Vegas and this has been a very entertaining thread to watch. Also, I never met an Aussie I didn't like, but I generalize.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

rbrasi said:


> I grew up in the service industry in Las Vegas and this has been a very entertaining thread to watch.


I'm almost sorry I brought it up.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

As an Aussie, I have to disagree with RobGallagher's generalisation. 

I tip when I think the service was above and beyond and don't tip when the service is otherwise (either sup-par or just "expected"). That's as far as it goes. In fact, the few times I've seen the subject come up with sailors on blogs or here (never had the topic come up in other international company funnily enough) - the one's getting hot & bothered were the Americans in regards to what they saw as stingy Aussies & Europeans.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> I'm almost sorry I brought it up.


Surely not .... and miss out on all of this ? You should be proud.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

tdw said:


> That is why I was blown away by 224s nonsense.


I have met a lot Aussie and have a few as colleagues. i was shock too. May be 224 is not an Aussie but he just happens to live there.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

BentSailor said:


> As an Aussie, I have to disagree with RobGallagher's generalisation.
> 
> I tip when I think the service was above and beyond and don't tip when the service is otherwise (either sup-par or just "expected"). That's as far as it goes. In fact, the few times I've seen the subject come up with sailors on blogs or here (never had the topic come up in other international company funnily enough) - the one's getting hot & bothered were the Americans in regards to what they saw as stingy Aussies & Europeans.


I did overgeneralize there a bit.


----------

